# How much per hour in your area?



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

Man, for being here less than a month these guys like to stir up $hit, don't they.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I guess that they aren't smart enough to write a virus so they just do the best that they can.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

HardHatDweeb said:


> I don't know......looks to me like both Tweeterbilt AND GlassHouseButler have been here for a whole year. I suppose it's OK if they stir up a _little _$hit.....


 It does give them a little more right to. Seniority y'know.:Thumbs:


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

*CAN EVERYONE DO ME A FAVOR?*

When idiots get on the board like this just report the post and let them be. Then I wall ban them and deleted the ONE post. 
When you guys get into shouting matches it takes me forever to go in and delete every post.

Thanks


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Noted and will comply. Had a bad afternoon and felt like venting, shouldn't have done it here, sorry. Should have gone to their 'Busted Thumbs' site and raised the same H*ll there. Nah, too old for flame wars. Time gets more valuable as you bury friends more and more often.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

You got the bury friends thing right on the nail head Teetor.

I've seen some take the long nap in the last few years for sure.

Also, Nat feel free to dump a few of my post here too, the top of the page looks like I'm fighting with myself, and thats somthing I just don't do, yes you do, shut up.

Bob


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

ROFLMAO! But we still only need one of you.


----------

